# Bob



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Bob, sorry to hear of the loss of your dogs. Tough deal.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick thanks

for those who may be wondering what this is about Dick is commenting about this thing I wrote last week about one of my great old shorthairs



> Damn dogs are heart breaking... I get way too attached.
> 
> He would of been 16 July 4th, the son of 3X NFC Rawhides Clown and he got all the good and all the mental toughness of his father. I wish I had pictures of him in his prime, he was big going staunch and like his father a guided missle in the field.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My only regret is the accident that cost me two years of no hunting,it was their last two years they could of hunted, they were strangely restless both falls


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bobm said:


> My only regret is the accident that cost me two years of no hunting,it was their last two years they could of hunted, they were strangely restless both falls


I am convinced they react from us like a tuning fork. A close relative passed and mine showed it right away from our reactions. Same when they lose one of their packmates.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Bob. I hope for better times ahead for you!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish you better days ahead Bob. I like dogs and after loosing the last one 50 years ago I never had another. Now I pamper my kids dogs when I get a chance. You can spoil them just like grandkids right??


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> I wish you better days ahead Bob. I like dogs and after loosing the last one 50 years ago I never had another. Now I pamper my kids dogs when I get a chance. You can spoil them just like grandkids right??


I do 

I have three younger EPs and a DK I've rescued so I still have some reserve dog power but this is the first time in 40 years I've had fewer than 6 workable bird dogs. The youngest is two so I am waiting to get two more and those will probably be my last. I'll be welll into my seventies buy the time this string is gone if I outlive them.


----------

